# David Fisher's Frankenstein Build



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I finally got the pics posted at the Moebius site. I haven't seen the other site's photos, so I don't know if these are any different. There are a couple of head shots posted.

http://www.moebiusmodels.com/model_kit_news.php

It looks great, to me!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks Great to me as well!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Perfect or not, it looks sooooo cool!! David Fishers talents are amazing!! As I looked at the images I kept thinking... I can't wait to get a hold of one and build it!!! Great job Moebius!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for posting the photo's K-J.

I'm thinking :thumbsup:!

RK


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

dklange said:


> Perfect or not, it looks sooooo cool!! David Fishers talents are amazing!! As I looked at the images I kept thinking... I can't wait to get a hold of one and build it!!! Great job Moebius!!!:thumbsup:


I was lucky enough to attend David's presentation on painting techniques at Wonderfest. If anyone ever qualified for the title of "master," he is the one, relative to painting talent and expertise.
Ron G.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Yayyyyyy! His right cheek is correctly 'hollowed' I like that paint job.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks Great showing his right side ! :thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

Very nice! Definitely getting one--maybe two, in the hopes that we get an aftermarket Peter Boyle head!

Jeff


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

If anyone does a Young Frankenstein conversion, I'll be in for a few!!!!

Chris.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

mMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmm........ (I just made a yummy sound!)

Me too!


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> If anyone does a Young Frankenstein conversion, I'll be in for a few!!!!
> 
> Chris.


How about a Peter Boyle head, and a new hand with a Wall Street Journal, or perhaps a broken mug?



Jeff


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for posting even more pics of this GREAT kit!
Dave Fisher is truelly a master of paint slinging! I've watched him in action and he pays alot of attention to details!

I'll be getting a couple of these when they come out....I LOVE MONSTER KITS!!!

Keep 'em coming!!!

MMM


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting more pics! The Monster looks great!


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Looks good to me cant wait to get one !!!!!!!!!!


Sprayray


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

You're all very welcome! Now buy more kits!  :wave:


----------

